# KOTC Frank shamrock is BACK!



## J-kid (Feb 9, 2003)

KOTC
Franks back and he is fighting in kotc in LA.

This will be great i cant wait see how his fighting skills are now.


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

castillo Vs. Shamrock in The WEC 
Go to Gracie Fighter . com it's on Cesar Gracie site
It's listed as one of 2 names the other posability
is Robert Fergasin


_________________________________________________-

Judo Kid Were did u here about The KOTC?
I  Can't wait to see Him Fight Again.

I know he was going to fight Almada 
Then he broke is leg in practise.


----------

